# Question about employment



## leyds612 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, I'm sure some people are getting tired of answering questions about how to get on the job, so I apologize. I am in the middle of my senior year in college getting a cj degree. I have taken the mass cs exam and did pretty well. However from reading some posts it seems like its gonna be hard getting a job. Should I start looking into non civil service towns, and also if I wanted to try my luck in maine, can someone explain what mcja 100 hour pre service course and alert test is that some towns seem to require. Thanks a lot


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

leyds612, are you dead set on staying here in Massachusetts? Do you think based on your rankings that you'll be called by a town/city in the near future? If you truly want to be an officer, no matter what the circumstances are, there are many alternatives outside of the state. If you like warm weather, LVMPD and many TX departments are hiring. If you like cold weather, well, how about Alaska? I too would love to stay here for a career in Law Enforcement, but I will not waste my time waiting for something that may never come. Keep your options wide open and see what other places have to offer, have you considered any Federal agencies?


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

Then again,,, there is always patience.......


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

cchc28 said:


> Then again,,, there is always patience.......


...and military service for experience and hiring preference.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aside from the Campus dept. that just hired me....

I just got a call from a small municipal town I threw my resume into about a year and half ago.....they called me about a month ago to see if I was stillinterested in getting on PT.

I'm now going to get my uniforms at Trippi's sometime next week....

Patience is a virtue....

also, apply to EVERYTHING that comes your way. I would have never thought a town would keep anyone on file for over a year.....It paid off, and the dept. seems awsome...I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## leyds612 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

stick with it, and be persistant. Your dedication will pay off....Just keep applying and making yourself more marketable. I can't stress that enough.


----------

